# 69 GTO Underdash Pic



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Does anyone have a good picture of the under dash of a 69 GTO? There are two things I would like to see, the type of screws that hold the courtesy lights to the dash (as well as location on the driver side). The other thing is the wiring harness that goes underneath the carpet from the trunk to the main harness has a plastic covering that looks like it gets screwed into something (separate from the long plastic covering). This one is actually short and still has a factory sticker on it I believe. Would like to see where it actually gets held on to if possible. 


Thanks,
Chris


----------



## GTO JOHN (Dec 11, 2008)

Chris, I took 368 photos when I parted out a one owner '69 GTO several years ago. Maybe the shot you need is in my archives. I posted all the pics on photobucket. Hopefully posting the link is ok with the moderators.
69 gto pictures by jbr69gto - Photobucket

Hope this helps. John

Home - Minnesota Muscle


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't know if that will help him but it will help me a ton! Thanks for posting.

Scott


----------



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

John,

Does help as far as the wiring harness connections. Looks like it connects to the firewall behind the pad...Couldn't see the underdash lights though but it did help with some other wiring connections and some screws that hold other pieces on....Those pictures do help, I appreciate it.

Chris


----------

